# I read you're supposed to eat fruit first thing in the morning, before any other foods...



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

because apparantly, if you eat it AFTER food/ a meal, the fruit sits on top of that food which is being digested first, and starts to ferment in your stomach, giving you stomach ache and making you generally not feel good...

is this true? if it is, then it's saying we should eat fruit for breakfast?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've never heard that before. I try to eat fruit after a full meal, rather than by itself. If I eat it by itself, I get a blood sugar surge and then a crash, but eating it after a meal seems to prevent such an extreme surge.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I've never heard that before. I try to eat fruit after a full meal, rather than by itself. If I eat it by itself, I get a blood sugar surge and then a crash, but eating it after a meal seems to prevent such an extreme surge.

I've actually read it in 3 different health places recently! It makes sense if you think about it...fruit is VERY easy to digest, right? But other foods are not, so while the stomach is busy working to digest the foods you have eaten before the fruit, the fruit is just sat on top of it all (since you ate it AFTERWARDS), and starts to ferment in the gut.

Anyone know more on this plz?


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

You don't have to eat fruit for breakfast, but for proper food combining, you should eat fruit at least a couple of hours after a previous meal, and at least 1/2 hour before your next meal. Raw fruit takes about 1/2 hour to digest and fruit should not be combined with any other foods.

However, if you must eat it all at one sitting, then the order of consumption should be based on what digests the quickest, since food gets digested in layers (what is consumed first goes to the outermost layer of your stomach and gets digested first). So you don't want food that normally digests quickly being slowed down by other foods you eat as that will cause the food to ferment, which can cause gas as a short term effect, and promote growth of bad bacteria and yeasts, as a long term effect.

Most raw foods digest quickly, as do watery items, so when sitting down at a meal, the raw salad should be eaten first, as should any soup items. Beverages should be consumed away from meals in order to not dilute your stomach acids.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I do not subscribe to this theory. I used to follow the Fit For Life diet (Harvey and Marilyn Diamond), which advocates this food combining theory. I didn't notice anything different from just eating fruit whenever I felt like it. I followed it for about 2 years, and gave it up simply because I couldn't see the point of continuing to complicate life for no real benefit.

JMO.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
I do not subscribe to this theory. I used to follow the Fit For Life diet (Harvey and Marilyn Diamond), which advocates this food combining theory. I didn't notice anything different from just eating fruit whenever I felt like it. I followed it for about 2 years, and gave it up simply because I couldn't see the point of continuing to complicate life for no real benefit.

JMO.









:

The fermenting theory is demonstrably a bit silly. Chew some fruit up, spit it into a bowl, and leave it in a warm place. $10 says it takes more than the few hours needed to digest stomach contents to start fermenting. PLUS the peristaltic action of the stomach mixes stuff up anyway, so just because it went in last doesn't mean it "sits on top". The stomach is an active organ with muscles, not some static bag that just sits there. PLUS on the off chance your stomach isn't mixing stuff up enough, if you eat any fat or oil in your meal, THAT will float to the top because it is less dense than the water-based fruit. PLUS everything is sort of liquidy once it gets into the stomach anyway, thanks to gastric juices and saliva, so brownian motion would help out too.

I fail to see how our bodies would have adapted to need any kind of "order" or timing to the food we eat. We are omnivores, and thus opportunistic eaters, and thus we eat what we can, when we can.


----------

